# Differences between DTS Neo 6 and PL II music



## fiezdude (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi, all. Something i have been wondering for a vey long time. I use my Onkyo receiver for both HT and music listening. The main point of thought is the differences between DTS Neo 6 and PL II music and what would be the best choice for audio listening on a 5.1 channel system.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

I prefer PLII compared to Neo:6 for a couple of reasons. First, because it has more adjustability to customize the surround processing for my personal tastes. Also, the surround field with PLII is a little more directional, where Neo:6 sounds a bit too mono-ish for me (and didn't improve much with their newer Neo:X processing). 

But my personal tastes aren't your preferences, so you should listen for yourself and decide.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I would lean towards the PLII


----------



## fiezdude (Jan 28, 2014)

sdurani said:


> I prefer PLII compared to Neo:6 for a couple of reasons. First, because it has more adjustability to customize the surround processing for my personal tastes. Also, the surround field with PLII is a little more directional, where Neo:6 sounds a bit too mono-ish for me (and didn't improve much with their newer Neo:X processing). But my personal tastes aren't your preferences, so you should listen for yourself and decide.


I tend to agree with you Sdurani, Neo:6 seems to have a very strong center stage compared to PLII Which is adjustable. Its very annoying when the vocals on the center channel takeover the instruments from the left and right. Will be hard to configure all the values to my listening taste but its worth a try. Will give it a shot! ?


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

fiezdude said:


> Will be hard to configure all the values to my listening taste but its worth a try.


All the values? There's only a couple of parameters to be concerned with: Center Width (adjusts how much dual-mono information you want extracted to the centre speaker) and Dimension (adjust how much ambient information you want extracted to the surround speakers). Shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## fiezdude (Jan 28, 2014)

sdurani said:


> All the values? Shouldn't be that hard.


Great! Guess its a new territory on my AV that i have never gone into. Will use some Acoustic music like Diana Krall to make the adjustments.


----------

